
[Ask HN] Hiring Drops? - wprapido
Am I the only who noticed fewer &quot;Who is hiring?&quot; posts and who gets reached out to by recruiters less frequently? Luckily, my work is contract + productized services, so it doesn&#x27;t affect me. If something, whenever hiring drops or slows down, contract work goes up.
======
southern_cross
An IT recruiter type recently told me that while January and February hiring
demand was just fine, March demand was simply abysmal for whatever reasons,
only to have things bounce back again in April. News stories (if you believe
those) are claiming record low unemployment levels now, and that any fear of a
coming recession (as was being discussed a few months back) has largely
disappeared, at least for the time being.

~~~
wprapido
Predictions beyond two day weather forecast mostly make little to no sense for
whatever reason.

------
Hackbraten
Wouldn’t a lower number of “Who is hiring?” posts be an indicator of more
hiring activity rather than less?

~~~
wprapido
Who Is Hiring? is where jobs get posted first day of each month here on HN

~~~
Hackbraten
Thanks for clarifying!

